# Marbles, lead- , steel balls and rubber



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi everyone, my question regarding ammo. I have tested on a tin can and found that marbles dented it very little thus least effective(still should work against soft animals like snakes and birds and can't be detected be metal detectors). A 10 mm ball dented it properly (3 cm) and a 7 mm steel bb penetrated it. For hunting my best choice I think should be the lead or the steel, but as this is a blunt weapon I assume the lead should be better (although no penetration). For the test I used my pfs using chinese tubes (1740). I have never hunted before and I would like to do my homework beforehand since I do not want to hurt my prey, just kill it. Target small animals like rabbits. Marbles are cheap (about US$0.45 for 50). I still have no preferance regarding tubes and flats, but because of that I can't make up my mind on the rubber. How should I combine the two - rubber vs ammo?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

7mm is too light for 1742 rubber. The 10mm lead will be much more effective.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

Hrawk once started a tread relating to hunting setups https://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/?hl=%20hunting%20%20bands%20%20setup

and I edited that thread and compiled it into a file that can be read horizontaly and comparisons made, here https://slingshotforum.com/topic/21463-a-compilation-of-hunting-setups/?hl=%2Bjazz+%2Bhunting

hope this helps,

cheers,

jazz


----------



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

Thank you, these replies help a lot


----------

